# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Phản ánh sự không trung thực của nhà cung cấp máy CNC.

## minimalism

Mình ở Huế ra Thanh Hóa chơi gặp chuyện này các bác suy nghĩ sao ?
Riêng mình nghĩ câu chuyện này các bạn bên làm máy cnc nên suy nghĩ lại mình, với khẩu hiệu "Người Việt Nam dùng hàng Việt Nam " , Người Việt Nam tin tưởng người Việt Nam có được không. 
Nếu cứ đà này đừng mong có máy CNC made Việt Nam. Chính mình đã có bài học , và nghiệm ra không bao giờ dùng máy trong nước được với rất nhiều lý do.....
CÁC BẠN LÀM MÁY LÀM ƠN TRUNG THỰC VỚI CHÍNH MÌNH ĐI.

----------


## Khoa C3

Xin đừng tha rác vào đây.

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

chỉ thấy mấy cái drive china, lại giật tít  CNC made in vietnam
em bó tay

----------


## solero

Vụ này thấy lùm xùm lâu lâu rồi. Nhưng chuyện kinh doanh máy CNC giao hàng không đúng quy cách thì liên quan gì đến máy CNC made in Việt Nam?
Chủ thớt có viết lộn không vậy?

----------


## minimalism

> Vụ này thấy lùm xùm lâu lâu rồi. Nhưng chuyện kinh doanh máy CNC giao hàng không đúng quy cách thì liên quan gì đến máy CNC made in Việt Nam?
> Chủ thớt có viết lộn không vậy?


Sao bạn lại nghĩ không liên quan đến cnc Việt Nam, các bạn làm cnc ( không phải làm mà là lắp ráp mới đúng) không trung thực với khách hàng của mình, không bảo vệ hình ảnh của người làm nghề cnc Việt, bạn có nghĩ có ảnh hưởng đến thương hiệu CNC made Việt Nam không. 
Trên mọi diễn đàn cnc đều kêu gọi mọi người không dùng máy của trung quốc. Về Việt Nam thì các cô các bác sản xuất máy như vậy thì kêu ai nghe ???

----------


## minimalism

> Xin đừng tha rác vào đây.


Sao bác bảo là rác, làm máy kiểu này ai cũng bức xúc, bác không va phải nên bác nói vậy nhĩ?

----------


## ít nói

em cũng đang mắc 1 vụ mà ko biết có nên đưa lên không đây. thật chán

----------


## minimalism

> em cũng đang mắc 1 vụ mà ko biết có nên đưa lên không đây. thật chán


Bạn tự suy nghĩ cái này không phải nói xấu về ai mà ai xấu tự đào thãi nha.

----------


## solero

> Sao bạn lại nghĩ không liên quan đến cnc Việt Nam, các bạn làm cnc ( không phải làm mà là lắp ráp mới đúng) không trung thực với khách hàng của mình, không bảo vệ hình ảnh của người làm nghề cnc Việt, bạn có nghĩ có ảnh hưởng đến thương hiệu CNC made Việt Nam không. 
> Trên mọi diễn đàn cnc đều kêu gọi mọi người không dùng máy của trung quốc. Về Việt Nam thì các cô các bác sản xuất máy như vậy thì kêu ai nghe ???


Bạn không hiểu vấn đề thì đừng vơ đũa cả nắm.

Vụ trên là con buôn mua máy về bán cho người dùng với thông số khác trong hợp đồng (lợi dụng người dùng không nắm rõ về kỹ thuật).

Em không phải người chế tạo máy nhưng những nhà chế tạo máy trong nước thì luôn trung thực, máy cấu hình như nào thì giao hàng chuẩn như vậy, điển hình như Writewin, blueocean, Luyến, Đông Phương ...

Máy này có nhà chế tạo nào trong nước nhận là của mình không?

----------


## nhatson

> Sao bạn lại nghĩ không liên quan đến cnc Việt Nam, các bạn làm cnc ( không phải làm mà là lắp ráp mới đúng) không trung thực với khách hàng của mình, không bảo vệ hình ảnh của người làm nghề cnc Việt, bạn có nghĩ có ảnh hưởng đến thương hiệu CNC made Việt Nam không. 
> Trên mọi diễn đàn cnc đều kêu gọi mọi người không dùng máy của trung quốc. Về Việt Nam thì các cô các bác sản xuất máy như vậy thì kêu ai nghe ???


bác cung cấp thông tin ko đủ, có cái tủ điện toàn đồ china bảo máy CNC ráp vn ko uy tín gì gì đó là rất ko ổn
cách nhắn tin nói chuyện qua lại của chủ máy và nhà cung cấp... em thấy chẳng ai là dạng vừa cả

b.r

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

Bác minimalism này tự nhiên nhảy vào "các bạn bên làm máy cnc nên suy nghĩ lại mình", "CÁC BẠN LÀM MÁY LÀM ƠN TRUNG THỰC VỚI CHÍNH MÌNH ĐI" làm bà con bức xúc ghê ta.

"Chính mình đã có bài học , và nghiệm ra không bao giờ dùng máy trong nước được với rất nhiều lý do.....": nói chung là chủ quan & phiến diện. Mình có quen nhiều ông chủ sản xuất máy móc ở VN mà cả phương Tây cũng phải qua đặt hàng.

Em cũng là người làm máy CNC, nhưng em ko bán cho ai hết, đọc bài của bác cũng bực mình.

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn chung chẳng liên quan gì tới sx máy CNC cả, đọc nội dung phản cảm quá và hy vọng sẽ không bao giờ thấy những nội dung đó trên diễn đàn, admin dọn dẹp cho sạch là thượng sách, mong admin rút kinh nghiệm lần sau thấy những đối thoại như thế thì xoá càng nhanh càng tốt.
Thanks

----------


## minimalism

> Bác minimalism này tự nhiên nhảy vào "các bạn bên làm máy cnc nên suy nghĩ lại mình", "CÁC BẠN LÀM MÁY LÀM ƠN TRUNG THỰC VỚI CHÍNH MÌNH ĐI" làm bà con bức xúc ghê ta.
> 
> "Chính mình đã có bài học , và nghiệm ra không bao giờ dùng máy trong nước được với rất nhiều lý do.....": nói chung là chủ quan & phiến diện. Mình có quen nhiều ông chủ sản xuất máy móc ở VN mà cả phương Tây cũng phải qua đặt hàng.
> 
> Em cũng là người làm máy CNC, nhưng em ko bán cho ai hết, đọc bài của bác cũng bực mình.


Sao lại tự nhiên nhãy vào, bà con bức xúc sao? Bạn xem bài viết , vậy bạn có xem hợp đồng giữa 2 bên ko, rồi so sánh với con máy thật xem nó có đúng với hợp đồng giao kèo không. 
Bà con bức xúc là bà con nào, người làm máy à hay người sử dụng máy bức xúc hơn.
Mình đã có bài học : mình đặt con máy 1426 3 đầu động cơ xyz servo hết có bơm dầu, nhưng khi sản xuất lại làm 1325 xz servo, không co bơm dầu.CÒn nhiều thứ khác nữa.
Bạn là người làm máy sao hiểu được người sử dụng máy ???

----------


## minimalism

> Nhìn chung chẳng liên quan gì tới sx máy CNC cả, đọc nội dung phản cảm quá và hy vọng sẽ không bao giờ thấy những nội dung đó trên diễn đàn, admin dọn dẹp cho sạch là thượng sách, mong admin rút kinh nghiệm lần sau thấy những đối thoại như thế thì xoá càng nhanh càng tốt.
> Thanks


Đưa vụ này lên đâu phải ai cũng rảnh hả bạn? bạn đọc nội dung chưa sao bạn nói không liên quan đến sản xuất máy cnc.
" Nội dung phản cảm" bạn này sao vậy, nội dung này sao bạn nói phản cảm? Nói lên sự bức xúc cua người sử dụng máy cnc, đến nổi nghười ta ko giữ được bình tĩnh có lời lẽ ko hay lắm. Nếu bạn va phải bạn có như nười ta không.
Chưa gì đã phán là RÁC, NỘI DUNG PHẢN CẢM....
ADMIN là công cụ của bạn à , nội dung bạn không thích thì bảo admin xóa bài sao, diễn đàn là nơi giao lưu ai cũng giông nhau bạn nhé.

----------


## minimalism

> Bạn không hiểu vấn đề thì đừng vơ đũa cả nắm.
> 
> Vụ trên là con buôn mua máy về bán cho người dùng với thông số khác trong hợp đồng (lợi dụng người dùng không nắm rõ về kỹ thuật).
> 
> Em không phải người chế tạo máy nhưng những nhà chế tạo máy trong nước thì luôn trung thực, máy cấu hình như nào thì giao hàng chuẩn như vậy, điển hình như Writewin, blueocean, Luyến, Đông Phương ...
> 
> Máy này có nhà chế tạo nào trong nước nhận là của mình không?


Thế máy không ai nhận là mình chế tạo nghĩa là ở nước ngoài à bạn này ơi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình ở Huế ra Thanh Hóa chơi gặp chuyện này các bác suy nghĩ sao ?
> Riêng mình nghĩ câu chuyện này các bạn bên làm máy cnc nên suy nghĩ lại mình, với khẩu hiệu "Người Việt Nam dùng hàng Việt Nam " , Người Việt Nam tin tưởng người Việt Nam có được không. 
> Nếu cứ đà này đừng mong có máy CNC made Việt Nam. Chính mình đã có bài học , và nghiệm ra không bao giờ dùng máy trong nước được với rất nhiều lý do.....
> CÁC BẠN LÀM MÁY LÀM ƠN TRUNG THỰC VỚI CHÍNH MÌNH ĐI.


Không hiểu ý bác chủ muốn gì cho lắm  :Smile:  Thôi em đoán đại:

1- bác muốn tố cáo 1 cụ nào đấy làm máy rồi bán cho bác, đại khái không ổn này nọ ?

2- bác qui kết tuốt luốt những người làm máy cnc vào chung với cái cụ bán máy cho bác ?


Nếu là cái thứ 1 thì bác viết loằng ngoằng quá, em đọc chả thấy đầu đuôi gì cả

Nếu là cái thứ 2, chả liên quan gì đến bà con ở đây cả, càng chả liên quan gì đến những người làm máy cnc ở 4r này. Hay là hàng VN chi chi cả.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

vụ này từ bên kia qua đây mà, em đề nghị bác chủ thớt trình bày vấn đền 1 cách hệ thống tuần tự , bên này AD không bao che dung túng , nên bác không phải ngại
1,nếu bác muốn chỉ trích 1 cơ sở làm máy đã sai hợp đồng với bác , bác phải trình bày rõ ràng , chứng cứ đầy đủ 
2, nếu bác muốn đòi lại công lý bác có thể khởi kiện , đâm đơn tại toàn án sở tại

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Chắc là bác nào bên Vườn Chuối làm bác chủ thớt bức xúc  :Big Grin: 

Mà dạo này bác Biết tuốt sao im hơi lặng tiếng thía?

----------


## biết tuốt

ơ bác gà , em không liến quan chuối chiếc gì nhé , chẳng qua bác chủ thớt đang bức xúc em tư vấn đểu giống tay luật sư TRẦN TRỪNG TRỊ  trong hài ba ri bai nai thôi mờ
thi thoảng em vẫn gáy vài pát nhé , vẫn trong top spammer hehe

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> ơ bác gà , em không liến quan chuối chiếc gì nhé , chẳng qua bác chủ thớt đang bức xúc em tư vấn đểu giống tay luật sư TRẦN TRỪNG TRỊ  trong hài ba ri bai nai thôi mờ
> thi thoảng em vẫn gáy vài pát nhé , vẫn trong top spammer hehe


sắp vươn lên trên mình rồi . xin chào top spamer .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## solero

> Thế máy không ai nhận là mình chế tạo nghĩa là ở nước ngoài à bạn này ơi.


Bác nhìn có biết máy này do đơn vị (nước) nào làm không? Bác biết máy này là của ai đang sở hữu không?

----------


## suu_tam

Trời ơi bó tay với các bác chủ thớt.
Cứ xồn xồn lên.

Rõ ràng thông tin đều được sáng như ban ngày đó là máy hãng NAIK của TRUNG QUỐC.
Được nhập khẩu bời TUẤN KIỆT tại Phù Khê Bắc Ninh.

Từ nhà sản xuất TQ rồi công ty nhập khẩu tới trung gian buôn bán mới đến tay người tiêu dùng.
Giờ bác ở đâu nhảy vào chụp mũ bắt là các nhà lắp ráp máy VN thế nọ thế kia.

Nhà sản xuất máy NaiK
http://www.cncrouternaik.com/

Nhà nhập khẩu Tuấn Kiệt:
http://naik.vn/lien-he-p4.html

Nhà trung gian Vũ Bắc:
http://naik.vn/chi-nhanh-thanh-hoa/a489557.html

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

@ minimalism

Có mấy lời muốn góp ý với chủ thớt.
- Bạn chưa nắm rỏ vấn đề, trình bày cũng không rỏ ràng gây nên hiểu lầm trong cộng đồng.. nên bị các thành viên khác công kích là điều hiễn nhiên. Mình phân tích sơ qua các thông tin mà bạn đưa lên, nhất là nội dung hợp đồng nhé:
---- Nhà phân phối, cung cấp là cửa hàng Mỹ thuật công nghiệp Thanh Hóa (đại diện là Vũ Bắc).
---- Về phần máy không nêu rỏ là lắp ráp hay sản xuất ở đâu.. chỉ là thỏa thuận mua & bán mà thôi.
---- Về phần chi tiết thì không hề nêu là máy dùng servo hay step.

Như bạn *suu_tam* đã nêu rỏ.. nguồn gốc & xuất sứ máy hoàn toàn là China. Vũ Bắc là người đại diện bán hàng & chuyển giao.
Từ đó việc bạn tranh luận gay gắt & có những lời lẽ phản cảm ở các tin nhắn.. là không có cơ sở... vì không tìm được thông tin thỏa thuận nào giữa việc cung cấp step hay servo.
Việc bạn là người tiêu dùng.. đang mất bình tỉnh vì nhận được món hàng không như ý thì có thể hiểu được. Nhưng việc bạn không nắm rỏ vấn đề, lại quơ đủa cả nắm nên bị các bạn làm máy chân chính công kích là điều khó tránh khỏi.

Bài viết mang tính chất Cảnh giác, nếu chủ thớt đã hạ hỏa, hiểu ra được nguồn gốc vấn đề và muốn thay đổi nội dung bài viết thì vui lòng PM nội dung mới cho *CNC PRO*, CNC PRO sẽ hổ trợ thay đổi nội dung. Nếu vẫn không ý kiến, CNC PRO sẽ tiến hành xem xét và có thể sẽ thanh lọc nếu thấy không đúng sự thật.

- Ở sân chơi này, với tiêu chí mọi người đều bình đẳng. Do đó trước một việc không hay, không hài lòng.. bất cứ ai cũng có quyền yêu cầu Admin hổ trợ. Điều đó không có nghĩa là Admin là công cụ của ai.. mà điều đó chỉ thể hiện ý chí phục vụ cộng đồng của BQT (mà Admin là đại diện cao nhất của BQT). Bất kỳ ý kiến đóng góp nào có lợi cho cộng đồng thì BQT có thể thực hiện mà không cần phải thông qua hay trưng cầu dân ý gì cả.
- Với tinh thần mọi người đều bình đẳng, hy vọng mọi người trao đổi với tinh thần cầu tiến, tránh công kích thái quá gây mất hòa khí.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, minhtriet, minimalism, mrcao86, nguyencnc86, nhatson, ppgas, racing boy, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chủ thớt bình tĩnh đừng bức xúc vội , mọi chuyện phải có đầu đuôi .

------Máy bác mua của 1 ai đó nhận là made in Việt Nam , cấu hình không đúng như hợp đồng , tiền thì thanh toán như hợp đồng.... vậy thành ra bác bức xúc bực mình và xả stress trên diễn đàn, em đã thấy từ diễn đàn thế giới và tiếp tục bay qua bên này.


Như vậy .... cái ông bán máy kia đã không thực hiện đúng hợp đồng.

---Ông ấy nói made in Vietnam nhưng đâu chắc made in Vietnam , và đã có nhiều anh em nhận định đâu phải made in vietnam !!! vậy thì có thể ông ấy chỉ tự nhận.
---Ông ấy làm không đúng theo hợp đồng nhưng đâu phải anh em nào làm máy và bán máy cũng đều như vậy, bạn thì vơ đũa cả nắm thì không chính xác. Một số tiền bỏ ra mua máy dù ít hay nhiều thì bác cũng nên cẩn thận , biết chọn người bán phù hợp chứ , diễn đàn cũng là 1 nơi tham khảo đánh giá tốt điều này .... nhất là diễn đàn này rất công tâm , nhiều anh em nhìn nhận có sao nói vậy , không sợ va chạm , nhất là em thì em cũng đã có vài nhìn nhận va chạm với bác WW hay bác Luyến , nhưng em chỉ nhận xét theo hướng xây dựng và các bác ấy thấy đúng và làm theo, nhưng cuối cùng em đâu lợi lộc gì , các khách hàng lợi nhất đấy thôi.
---Mọi việc bác đưa ra nhùng nhằng lắm rồi , em nghĩ 2 bên cũng chẳng tiến đi đâu được nữa , mọi việc thì tùy bác , làm tới luôn hay bỏ lại những bực mình và bắt đầu lại thì điều đó tùy bác.


Nếu mọi việc cũng chưa làm bác nản, việc gia công điêu khắc gỗ vẫn đem lại cho bác nhiều lợi ích thì bác cứ cố gắng tiếp tục , và có nhu cầu ráp máy thì bác nên tạo 1 chủ đề mới trên đây cho anh em nhào vào đấu thầu công khai minh bạch , công việc ráp máy cứ tuần tự chụp hình post lên cho các mem xem, bảo đảm bác sẽ có con máy cực ngon, đúng với giá trị bác đã bỏ tiền ra.

Em đề cử các bac ráp máy nè : WW , Blueocean ở miền Trung , Bác Luyến ở miền bắc , các bác này đúng là made in VietNam.... rồi còn có bác ThuanNguyen đang ráp những con máy H frame chạy kim loại khá chất lượng.


À một điều em cũng muốn nói , made in Vietnam không có nghĩa là cái chi tiết gì cũng được làm và chế tạo tại VN , điển hình như cái note3 hay note 4 của Samsung , có chi tiết gì được làm tại VN đâu, nhưng trên vỏ điện thoại vẫn có Made in VietNam....

Em không khuyên bác nào nên hay không nên ủng hộ hàng VN , các bác làm Kinh doanh sẽ có 1 lựa chọn đúng đắn thôi , ai đáp ứng được nhu cầu mình đề ra thì mình chơi thôi , nhưng cả 2 đều đáp ứng được , mức độ ngang nhau thì em mới khuyên nên ưu tiên cho nước nhà...

----------

Gamo, ktshung, Luyến, minhtriet, nguyencnc86, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## ktshung

Nói túm lại bác chủ thớt nên viết lại với đích danh ai, chuyện gì, khi nào, ở đâu, tại sao. Đừng có lên túm hết anh em ráp máy vào một chổ, ở đâu cũng có người hay kẻ dở. Đọc cái toppic của bác phát chán

----------

Gamo, minhtriet

----------

